# Multi Bird Launcher



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Anyone had any experience or seen a Launcher that can throw 1 bird at a time and reloads itself?

I know I have seen this somewhere, maybe Air operated?

Has anyone ever used it and who makes them


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

www.airlaunchking.com


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.rttosser.com/quad_remote.html


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.rttosser.com/quad_remote.html


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Wow!!!*

Looks really nice.Are they out yet?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks like latex tubing tanglement nightmare to me!!!


----------

